# Laufschrift V-Position



## BladeNeo (24. Februar 2005)

Hi @ All,

ich habe eine Laufschrift (marquee) in einer Tabelle und würde diese gern Vertikal in der Mitte positionieren.

Jedoch erziele ich mich valign=middle gar nicht.. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Hier der Auszug aus der Tabelle:

<tr height=5 bgcolor="#f5f5f5" id="tablea">
<td align="left">
<font face="Tahoma,Helvetica" size="2"><b>
<marquee '.$richtung.' scrollamount="3" width="95%" height="15">'.$bartext.'</marquee>
</font></p></td>

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Februar 2005)

Probier mal valign="center"
Ich glaub das sollte Dir helfen.


----------



## BladeNeo (24. Februar 2005)

Geht leider auch nicht. 
Dass mit diesen Laufschriften ist eh komisch. ich will eigentlich bloß dass sie in der Mitte der Tabelle ist, weil sie momentan oben ansetzt und ziemlich viel platz nach unten geht.
Gibt es vielleicht die möglichkeit einfach den platz darunter auszulassen?
Hab schon mit height versucht, aber der "leere" platz darunter bleibt einfach.


----------



## redlama (24. Februar 2005)

Wieso schließt Du eigentlich einen <p>-Tag, obwohl Du einen <b>-Tag aufgemacht hast?
Manchmal verschwinden solche Probleme von selbst, wenn man sauber programmiert, ...
Kannst ja mal Deinen Quelltext auf weitere Fehler überprüfen, vielleicht reicht das ja schon aus.

redlama


----------



## BladeNeo (24. Februar 2005)

Ich danke euch beiden, es funktioniert jetzt.

@redlama: Du hast recht gehabt, ich hab mich vertippt.. 

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------

